# Mattaponi catfish ho report 4/21/06



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

Ho'd myself a catfish trip on the Mattaponi @ Walkerton, VA on Friday. A practice run for next weekends catfish tourney to support local VFD  

Fished ~4+hrs various locations caught 6 blue cats (~ a 12,14,16,17,22, & a 37 lb'der). Let the 37 go and kept a few for dinner  

http://pierandsurf.com/photopost/showphoto.php/photo/2299/cat/500/ppuser/10619

Fresh hickory shad was the ticket  

Go catfish,

`bucket


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Nice fish......*

Real good eatin.........


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

Tnx 4 the fish!

Al and I are giving them a hot oil bath as I type this!!!!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

Nice fish, Bucket. 

Very nice.

I hope you saved me a couple of fillets.


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*wtg*

I fish there alot , and the catfish are always hittin good there < and was thinking bout gettin in the tourney to but im going outta town so good luck with the tourney


----------



## Kajun (Jul 13, 2003)

nice cats!!


----------



## inawe (May 24, 2003)

*Bucket*

so how did the Tourney Go ya Win . Loose . er Draw ?


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*inawe*

nada, none, zero, zip ... no runs, no hits, no errors  Weather had'er shut down and pretty much only the local pros dug some fish out ?!

We had a three fish limit week prior during practice of 75 lbs and tourney was won with < 50lbs ... one of the many hard luck stories of my life  

Blues at LIP tonight were fun and catfish I ate last night was good too  

So go fish,

`bucket


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

*Not sure how I missed this thread ! great report bucket man ! Catfish.....now you speak my language sir ! I knew there was something I would like about you sooner or later ! I knew you were a good buy all along ! I try to go catt'n a couple times a month. thanx for the report- nice photos ! *


----------



## The Bucket (Mar 4, 2001)

*R35*

Well should we actually take each other off are ignore lists we'd see each others posts now wouldn't we  This reminds me of how ol'Cdog and I got started, but he didn't offer up to kick my ass that I recall (although he probably wanted too!)  

Now that's a fine your welcome ain't it and, yes, I do have a few redeeming qualities ~ catfishin' in this case   

Go catfeesh  

`bucket


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

i dont have an ignor list,usually when i hot P&S on my favs list the Virginia page pops up. when i finish there i am on to the next favorite. same thing at crappie.com ......va page and i am gone. guess i been living with blinders on,unless i happen across something else ! one of these days Rattler & I are gonna go james river catt'n. interested ?


----------

